
An Interview with Douglas R. Hofstadter, following ''I am a Strange Loop'' - rms
http://tal.forum2.org/hofstadter_interview?
======
rms
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=216358> is the last submission of this.

It's not spelled out in the guidelines, but if I see something is a dupe I'll
usually resubmit it if it's a year or more old.

------
radu_floricica
I've heard a lot about Hofstadter, and I was very surprised when finally
getting "I am a Strange Loop" that I didn't really like it. Actually I
couldn't get past 100-150 pages - not because I hated it or anything, but it
was just not interesting enough. Or maybe it digressed too much.

I'm a big fan of Marvin Minsky (I'm plowing through Society of Mind right now)
and I enjoy immensely the way he demystifies the concept of consciousness -
while still having buddhist quotes before half the chapters.

~~~
abefortas
GEB is _much_ better. I didn't get very far in "I am a Strange Loop," but GEB
is easily one of my favorite books.

~~~
jamesbritt
Strange Loop was a big disappointment for me. Not because it wasn't another
GEB, but because it didn't break much, if nay, new technical or conceptual
ground.

Compared to Le Ton beau de Marot: In Praise of the Music of Language, Fluid
Concepts and Creative Analogies, and Metamagical Themas, Stranger Loop left me
strangely unmoved.

